# Pamfish Tournament Stop #2- Mogadore or LaDue



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

After fishing the Portage Lakes tournament and having a blast, was wondering if anyone wanted to get together to fish either Mogadore or LaDue (we can vote or decide the preferred lake)

Details:
Saturday, February 27th
8:30am-3:30pm, weigh ins to follow

Sign up at Bait and Tackle of chosen lake

Fish:
Best 8 Blue Gills- 7 inches or better
Best 8 crappies- 8 inches or better

Single Person- $10 or $15 for a Two Man Team

100% payout, depending on number of entrants, would like to pay out top 3. Winner is determined by total weight

Let me know who's interested.
Sean


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I'll vote for Ladue! I'd definately fish this rather than the Mosquito tournament. Bring it to the North this time since you just had one WAYYY down South!


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

Sounds like a good time. I would have to vote mogadore tho. Meet at mogadore bait and tackle and then fish congress lake road.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

whichever lake we vote on, the tournament will cover the whole lake- barring ice conditions. So- if anyone has ice conditions for the lakes, it would be helpful in determining where we fish. 

1 vote so far for LaDue
1 vote for Mogadore

Look forward to fishing and meeting more OGF'ers


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I know it could change in a week, but Ladue has a good 6-8" of ice in most area's I've fished. There's also the One Stop bait shop about a 1/4 mile from the lake we could meet at Come on Northern ice fishers VOTE LADUE! I like the "team" concept too, might make it a little more fun.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

LADUE all the way...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ladue is the choice


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Nobody is going to see this in here.It has already dropped down too far in the Hardwater discussion,This post should be in the NorthEast Ohio forum AND Hardwater discussion.Is that not allowed?


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

Aonther vote for LaDue


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

well guys ladue it is for the tourney


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hope there's a decent turnout! I'll be there.


----------

